# double padding



## Saranda (Apr 14, 2011)

If the saddle fits properly, it needs no excess padding and overpadding may very well make the saddle perch on the horse, throw it out of balance or sit on the back too narrowly, meaning discomfort for the horse. Not something I'd do.


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

Paintman said:


> I have always been told to double pad my horses when i rope, but when i do it it just looks like it makes the saddle not fit anymore.
> 
> Is this something yall do?


Are you doing this for your horses comfort? Why not get a good saddle pad instead of doubling?


----------



## Paintman (Apr 6, 2015)

i have very nice pads. i just want to know why you would double up


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

Paintman said:


> i have very nice pads. i just want to know why you would double up


I have no idea why one would use two pads. 

If your saddle fits and you aren't soring your horse, I would not. 

If your saddle doesn't fit, and you are soring your horse, I'd find a different saddle.


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

Saddle fit issues & injuries are extremely common. People that don't understand the principles may think that if only there is enough soft padding between saddle & horse, it will be fine. But that's like assuming that wearing 2 pairs of thick socks is the best way of dealing with uncomfortable shoes. It might, only if they're too big, but it's not the best option. More like a 'bandaid' approach at best, which for any other issues are likely to make it worse. If your saddle's too big, then double padding, short term, while you look for a better fitting saddle or a horse that suits it, might be OK.

Saddle fit injuries are common even with 'normal' riding and reasonably well fitting saddles. For heavy duty activities such as roping, I'd want to be pretty sure I had a very well fitting saddle that was comfortable for the horse, and I wouldn't want to make do with bandaids.


----------

